
Show HN: Butter, a low contrast color scheme for reading code all day - dongslol
https://github.com/brhs/butter
======
lacampbell
I get around this problem by using cheap computers where low contrast is built
into the monitor.

~~~
rectangletangle
Same, the Thinkpad's crappy monitor is a great unintentional feature.

------
jwdunne
I don't know why but low contrast, dark themes strain my eyes more than their
counter part.

Wondering if it's because I have astigmatisms in both eyes - I'm sure I've
read somewhere that's the case but cannot remember where.

~~~
geocar
I used to have astigmatism in both eyes. After three rounds of laser I don't.

I throughout strongly prefer high contrast schemes -- indeed I don't like any
syntax colouring at all.

I'd like to see that article if you can find it. I admit as a sample size of
one I might be aberrant but if not, then the effect you describe (if it
exists) might have a neurological basis as well.

~~~
jwdunne
I've found a layman's piece but there's more academic material too:

[http://www.allaboutvision.com/eye-exam/contrast-
sensitivity....](http://www.allaboutvision.com/eye-exam/contrast-
sensitivity.htm)

Also mentions that despite 20/20 vision from LASIK, contrast sensitivity may
not return.

I don't think we are alone :)

------
anotheryou
Why not high contrast + low brightness?

Has the added benefit that opening google doesn't burn out your eyes and you
can still see in sunlight too, when you turn up the brightness.

------
samsaga2
The best theme for my eyes Yang light [https://github.com/11111000000/tao-
theme-emacs](https://github.com/11111000000/tao-theme-emacs)

~~~
oddlyaromatic
When I am having trouble focusing on work, over the years I've found kicking
everything into grayscale really helps me get more done. Since learning to
code, though, I haven't found a good grayscale solution to syntax
highlighting. This looks like it has just enough, thanks for sharing!

------
theaustinseven
The theme that I've found to be the most pleasant on the eyes is toothpaste
[http://imcatnoone.github.io/toothpaste/](http://imcatnoone.github.io/toothpaste/)

------
Nomentatus
[http://irlen.com/](http://irlen.com/)

------
harrygeez
I'm using base16 ocean-dark theme and it's pretty similar.

------
thisrod
This looks like the ACME editor color scheme, but in reverse video.

